# Lifetime....One More Time....Please!!!!



## cheridave (Mar 2, 2004)

Ok....So I use the $50 coupon from TIVO and I order the ROAMIO Basic from TIVO, could you please explain to me how the process works to get the $399 Lifetime using The "PLSR Code".

TIVO is not a Third Party Vendor???

Dave


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

type that code into the website when you go to activate it


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

You cannot use the PLSR code when purchasing the hardware from Tivo. If you don't already qualify for MSD, your cheapest option is to purchase the device from Amazon (or some place similar) for ~$180 and then get the discount that way.

And, no, Tivo is not a Third Party Vendor, Tivo is First Party.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

woops, didn't think that was third party...my bad


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Unfortunately, as stated above, the "PLSR" code doesn't work for TiVos sold directly by TiVo, only third-party retailers like Best Buy or Amazon. Units sold directly from TiVo come pre-activated with service. The unit you purchased from TiVo should have a pre-activated monthly subscription on it. You can try calling them up and seeing if they will give you the $100 off if you switch it from monthly over to lifetime. Odds are they probably won't, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Unfortunately, as stated above, the "PLSR" code doesn't work for TiVos sold directly by TiVo, only third-party retailers like Best Buy or Amazon. Units sold directly from TiVo come pre-activated with service. Now, if the unit you purchased from TiVo has a pre-activated monthly subscription on it, you can try calling them up and seeing if they will give you the $100 off if you switch it over to lifetime. Odds are they probably won't, but it never hurts to ask.


Purchased my Roamio Pro directly from TiVo without pre-activated service. Reasoning was that I had a XL4 and I was thinking about transferring the service. My Roamio is now on monthly and the PLSR code does show a discount when checking the price to convert to lifetime.


----------



## cheridave (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks for the help.

All I can say is .... Bummer, Bummer and Bummer.

I guess my only option is to roll the dice, as stated by mpnret, and hope it doesn't come pre-activated.

I currently have the Premire Basic - 15 months with monthly fee.

Prior to that I had Direct TV 10-250 with TIVO - 2004 to 2012.

I thought I would give the ROAMIO Basic a shot with Lifetime.

Bummer.

Dave


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

mpnret said:


> Purchased my Roamio Pro directly from TiVo without pre-activated service. Reasoning was that I had a XL4 and I was thinking about transferring the service. My Roamio is now on monthly and the PLSR code does show a discount when checking the price to convert to lifetime.


That's interesting. I wasn't aware that TiVo would directly sell unactivated units any longer.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah I'd call and ask at least. You can always say you are considering returning it to Tivo since you can get a better deal elsewhere.

Tivo Roamio Basic from Tivo: $199.99
- your discount: -$50.00
+ lifetime no discount: +$499.00
TOTAL: $648.99

Tivo Roamio Basic from Amazon: $179.00
+ lifetime with discount: +$399.00
TOTAL: $578.00

BTW if you aren't Amazon Prime (and don't want to pay shipping).....and you have a Best Buy locally.....Best Buy will price match that $179 price because it's Ships and Sold by Amazon.

-Kevin


----------



## cheridave (Mar 2, 2004)

kbmb said:


> Yeah I'd call and ask at least. You can always say you are considering returning it to Tivo since you can get a better deal elsewhere.
> 
> Tivo Roamio Basic from Tivo: $199.99
> - your discount: -$50.00
> ...


Kevin,

Good advice and thanks for doing the math.

$700 is a lot of money, so you could see why I am looking at alternatives.

I am going to check this out for sure.

Thanks all:up:

Dave


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

cheridave said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Good advice and thanks for doing the math.
> 
> ...


You're not gonna save $700.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

dswallow said:


> You're not gonna save $700.


Yeah but $70 ain't too bad :up:

That'll get you what....like 3 large Starbucks Lattes? 

-Kevin


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> That's interesting. I wasn't aware that TiVo would directly sell unactivated units any longer.


I think the only time they do that is when you are going to transfer service from your old unit. So what cheridave could do is order from TiVo explaining that he wants to transfer service from his existing unit. The Roamio ships un activated being he is currently using his existing service on his Premier. Once it's delivered call in and transfer the monthly service. Also at that time activate a new monthly service on the Premier being you want to keep it up and going so you can transfer your shows. TiVo recommends this method to transfer your shows and as long as you cancel the Premier service within 30 days your monthly charge is refunded. During this 30 day period log onto your TiVo account and click on "plan upgrade path" for the Roamio. At this point mine showed lifetime for $399. due to multi service discount. Even if it doesn't there is a place to enter the PLSR code which also returns the $399. lifetime price.


----------



## cheridave (Mar 2, 2004)

Well I ordered the ROAMIO Basic and here is my results....

Roamio Basic: $199.99

Lifetime: $499.99

Promo Code: -$50

MSD: -$100

Tax: $28

Shipping: FREE

Total: $577.98

I hope I will be able to de-activate the Premier after I get the Roamio set-up

and ensure that everything is working.

Will I have any issues doing that?

Again thanks for your advice and help.

Dave


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't see any reason why that won't work. Be prepared that when you call in to cancel the Premier service they will try to retain you. For me they first offered 2 different discounted monthly rates. I told them the only thing I would consider was $99 lifetime and they did it. My XL4 was just over a year old. Usually letting them know the Premier is just going into storage helps this along. If you are set on getting rid of it check ebay prices before calling in to cancel the service. It is usually worth buying the $99 lifetime being that a box with lifetime sells for so much more.


----------



## cheridave (Mar 2, 2004)

mpnret said:


> I don't see any reason why that won't work. Be prepared that when you call in to cancel the Premier service they will try to retain you. For me they first offered 2 different discounted monthly rates. I told them the only thing I would consider was $99 lifetime and they did it. My XL4 was just over a year old. Usually letting them know the Premier is just going into storage helps this along. If you are set on getting rid of it check ebay prices before calling in to cancel the service. It is usually worth buying the $99 lifetime being that a box with lifetime sells for so much more.


Understood.

Thanks and wish me luck.

Dave


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> That's interesting. I wasn't aware that TiVo would directly sell unactivated units any longer.


I called Tivo and ordered a Roamio Plus from them, but I told them I was upgrading from my HD3 box. What they sent was an unactivated Tivo with instructions how to do the transfer and now have it on month to month with no commitment at 9.99 per month, eligible for the 399 PLS


----------

